# العادلي في ثالث تحقيق,كل الجرائم المنسوبة لي يسأل عنها مبارك وكنت اتلقى الأوامر منه مباشرة



## انا مصري مسيحي (12 فبراير 2011)

*العادلي في التحقيقات كل الجرائم المنسوبة لي يسأل عنها مبارك وكنت اتلقى الأوامر منه مباشرة
لن أكون كبش فداء لأحد .. ولو تم تقديمي للمحاكمة سأقدم مستندات تدين الجميع وأكشف رؤوس الفساد الحقيقيين( اكيد سوف تقدم للمحاكمة لان رئيسك قد هرب خارج مصر)
* 
*مبارك الرئيس المحرض والمخطط** + وزير الداخلية القائد العام + البلطجية من امن الدولة+ الاخوان المسلمين الجماعات الاسلامية سابقآ(اداة التحريض من امن الدولة والامداد بالاسلحة )*

*انخدعت انا مثل الكثير ان الرئيس حسني مبارك هو الذي يدافع عن المسيحيين ,ولكن التحقيقات مع حبيب العدلي كشفت الستار عن حسني مبارك القائد المدبر للفتن الطائفية في مصر علي نهج سابقه انور السادات وان هذه التدبير للفتن اطاحت بالاثنين لاشتراكهم مع الجماعات الاسلامية المتشددة وجاءت الفرصة للتلميذ حبيب العادلي الذي كان يعمل بجهاز مباحث امن الدولة لفترة كبيرة قبل تولية وزير داخلية حيث شاهد عصر هذا الوزير منذ سنة 1997 حتي اقالة مذابح دموية تقدم للرئيس حسني مبارك من الشعب المصري .*


*حبيب العدلي في ثالث تحقيق اجري معه امام نيابة امن الدولة عليا طوارئ ,عن جريدة الجريدة الكويتية*

نشرت “الجريدة” الكويتية أمس، اعترافات جديدة لوزير الداخلية المقال حبيب العادلي خلال التحقيق معه . وكشف العادلي – طبقا لما نقلته الجريدة – عن ماأسماه غرفة جهنم السرية  بمقر الحزب الوطني مشيرا إلى  أن الغرفة كانت مخصصة لرصد جرائم المسئولين وكبار رجال الدولة وأفراد البعثات الدبلوماسية لاستغلالها وقت اللزوم ..مشيرا إلى تورط جمال مبارك وصفوت الشريف في الاشراف على الغرفة 
وقال  العادلي أنه كان يتلقى  أوامره من الرئيس مبارك وفقط، وأن  يجب سؤال مبارك أولاً عن الجرائم التي نسبت للعادلي. و تنشر “البديل” نص التقرير الذي نشرته “الجريدة” الكويتية يوم أمس*.*
*كشف وزير الداخلية السابق حبيب العادلي أثناء التحقيقات معه عن وجود غرفة في مقر الحزب ‘الوطني الديمقراطي’ الرئيسي في ميدان التحرير بالقاهرة، يعلم مكانها ويحتفظ بأسرارها كل من أمين الحزب السابق صفوت الشريف وأمين لجنة السياسات السابق جمال مبارك، تحتوي على تقارير موثقة بالصوت والصورة والمستندات لما سماه ‘جرائم’ كبار المسؤولين بالدولة والبعثات الأجنبية العاملة في القاهرة.*
*وقال العادلي إن هذه التقارير كانت تسلم أولا بأول إلى الشريف ومبارك الابن وانهم كانوا يخفونها في غرفة مجهولة في مقر ‘الوطني’ الرئيسي، وانهم كانوا يطلقون عليها ‘غرفة جهنم’.*
*وأكد الوزير السابق الموضوع تحت الإقامة الجبرية رهن التحقيقات، أنه كان عضوا من أعضاء الحكومة وليس كل شيء بها، وأنه لم يكن الآمر الناهي الوحيد في الوزارة ، بل كان ينفذ في أغلب الأحيان تعليمات عليا كانت تأتي إليه عبر الهاتف من قيادات بارزة في الحزب الحاكم.*
*وأشار إلى أن التنظيم السري الذي تم تأسيسه في الوزارة عام 2000 باسم ‘الجهاز السري للأمن السياسي’ كان يعمل تحت قيادته المباشرة ولم يكن هدفه التخريب بشكل مباشر، كما أشيع خلال الأيام الماضية، مؤكدا أن هذا التنظيم كان هدفه الأساسي إعداد تقارير ‘غرفة جهنم’.*
*وقال العادلي في ثالث جلسات التحقيق معه بمعرفة نيابة أمن الدولة العليا، إن الاتهامات الموجهة إليه مضحكة، وانه قدم ككبش فداء للنظام، وذلك بسبب كره عدد كبير من الشعب له ظنا من النظام أن مثل هذا الإجراء سوف يهدئ من روع المواطنين، وأضاف: ‘لكن الناس لم تصدق أنني المجرم في حقهم، لأن الجميع في مصر وخارجها يعلمون أنني وجميع الوزراء نعمل طبقا لتعليمات السيد الرئيس وليس من رؤوسنا، لأننا باختصار دورنا مختزل في رفع التقارير والتوصيات إلى الرئيس وهو صاحب القرار، وبالتالي فإن أي اتهام موجه إلي يجب أن يسأل عنه الرئيس لا أنا’.*
*وشدد على أنه لن يقبل أن يكون ‘كبش فداء لرجال الأعمال’، واعدا بتقديم مستندات تدين الجميع وتبرئ ساحته وتلقي بالاتهامات الموجهة إليه على رؤوس أصحابها الحقيقيين.*
*وطالب العادلي في نهاية جلسة التحقيق الثالثة التي لم تستمر إلا حوالي نصف ساعة بإرجاء التحقيق إلى حين إجراء اتصالات بمقربين، لإحضار المستندات التي ذكرها في التحقيق إلى محل إقامته الجبرية، وبناء عليه تم تأجيل جلسات التحقيق إلى بعد غد السبت المقبل لتقديم المستندات.*


*( هل مبارك سوف يسحق اي دليل يدينه قبل هروبه من مصر ام حبيب العادلي لدية المستندات موجودة بمكان اامن)*


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (12 فبراير 2011)

*الجريدة تحصل على التحقيقات الأولية مع العادلي ومساعديه وتكشف أسرار الانهيار الكبير للشرطة في 28 يناير
وزير الداخلية المُقال يتهم مساعديه بالوقوف وراء الانهيار الأمني... ويحمّل مسؤولية قرار البلطجة لقيادي وطني سابق
وزير الداخلية الجديد يقرر إجراء تغييرات موسعة في القيادات الأمنية... وأنباء عن إرجاء القبض على الإخوان الفارّين*
*الجريدة - خاص*

*حصلت «الجريدة» على التحقيقات الأولية مع وزير الداخلية المصري المُقال حبيب العادلي، والتي تضمنت تبادل اتهامات بين الأخير وكبار مساعديه عن الانهيار الكبير الذي أصاب الشرطة المصرية في 28 يناير الماضي. *
*رفض وزير الداخلية الجديد اللواء محمود وجدي طلباً من نظيره السابق حبيب العادلي الخاضع للإقامة الجبرية للقائه، وقال له كما علمت 'الجريدة' من مصادر رفيعة: 'خليك في حالك'.*
*وقالت المصادر لـ'الجريدة'، إن العادلي ألقى في أولى جلسات التحقيق معه في محل إقامته الجبرية المسؤولية وراء انسحاب قوات الأمن المركزي على مساعد الوزير للأمن العام اللواء عدلي فايد ومساعد الوزير للأمن المركزي اللواء أحمد رمزي.*
*وقال العادلي، بحسب معلومات حصلت عليها 'الجريدة'، إن رئيس جهاز أمن الدولة اللواء حسن عبدالرحمن هو المسؤول عن التحريات المضللة التي أدت إلى تخبط القرارات، كما أن خروج البلطجية لاقتحام المنازل وإثارة الفزع والرعب هو مسؤولية قيادي سابق في الحزب 'الوطني الديمقراطي' الحاكم.*
*كما أنكر معرفته بإطلاق قوات الأمن النار على المتظاهرين، معللا ذلك بأن القوات ارتكبت ذلك من تلقاء نفسها دفاعا عن النفس، وأنه لم يصدر مثل تلك الأوامر، وأشار إلى أنه ضد العنف ولم يكن يوما يتبنى ردود الأفعال العنيفة.*
*الأمن العام  *
*من جانبه، أكد اللواء فايد أثناء التحقيق معه أمس أن العادلي أدلى باعترافات غير دقيقة، وأنه المسؤول عن جميع القرارات التي صدرت عن الوزارة حتى ساعة اعتقاله وتحديد إقامته، وأنه لم يصدر شخصياً أي تعليمات بضرب المتظاهرين لكونه غير مسؤول عن قوات الأمن المركزي ولا تتبعه قيادات القوات بشكل مباشر.*
*أمن الدولة *
*وفي أقواله، نفى رئيس جهاز أمن الدولة اللواء حسن عبدالرحمن قيام جهازه بعمل تحريات مضللة، مؤكدا أن جميع تحرياته كانت دقيقة جداً، وأنه حذر خلال السنوات الثلاث الماضية من ثورة الشباب، وأنه كان رافضا تماما سياسة الاعتقال العشوائي للمعارضين، وأنه حذر كثيرا من انتهاج وزارة الداخلية سياسة الاعتقال العشوائي والتعامل بقسوة مع المتظاهرين والمعارضين، كما نفى جميع التهم الموجهه إليه من العادلي.*
*الأمن المركزي *
*في غضون ذلك، أقر اللواء رمزي أن قوات الأمن المركزي تعاملت مع المتظاهرين بقسوة من تلقاء نفسها، وأن المسؤولية تقع على عاتق قيادات الفصائل الذين أصدروا أوامرهم بإطلاق النار وربما كان للدفاع عن النفس، وأنه لم يتلقَّ تعليمات بالتعامل بقسوة مع المتظاهرين ولم يصدر مثل تلك الأوامر.*
*وأشار رمزي إلى أنه فقد السيطرة على قوات الأمن المركزي منذ الخامسة من مساء يوم 28 يناير الماضي يوم انسحاب القوات أمام المتظاهرين، وأنه من بعدها تخلف عن الخدمة 12 ألف جندي أمن مركزي و7566 متطوعاً و2188 أمين شرطة و1102 ضابط برتب مختلفة، وأكد أنه فقد اتصاله بالقوات، وبالتالي أعلن انسحابه لوزير الداخلية لعدم وجود خط اتصال بينه وبين قواته، رافضا الاتهام الموجه إليه بقتل المتظاهرين وحمل قادة الفصائل والجنود المسؤولية الكاملة. *
*إجراءات جديدة *
*وفي نفس السياق، علمت 'الجريدة' أن الوزير وجدي أصدر تعليمات مشددة إلى جميع قيادات الشرطة بحصر المتخلفين والمتغيبين من القوات خلال الأيام الماضية، لتحويلهم إلى محاكمة عسكرية اذا لم يعودوا فورا إلى أعمالهم.*
*وشملت التعليمات حفظ الأمن ونشر الدوريات الأمنية وتفعيل شرطة النجدة وإعادة ترتيب صفوف قوات الأمن المركزي وإحكام السيطرة على السجون والمعتقلات من الخارج والداخل، مع الإبقاء على مباني جهاز أمن الدولة في المحافظات خالية إلى حين صدور تعليمات أخرى، مع انتقال قوات أمن الدولة إلى أقسام ومراكز الشرطة ومراكز الشباب في حالة الأقسام المهجرة التي شملتها أحداث الشغب خلال الأيام الماضية.*
*كما قرر وجدي بالتعاون مع مساعد الوزير لشؤون الضباط اللواء وجدي صالح، إجراء تغييرات موسعة لمساعدي الوزير ومديري مديريات الأمن بالمحافظات، وأيضا قيادات جهاز مباحث أمن الدولة، لإعادة إحكام السيطرة على قيادة القوات في جميع القطاعات وتنظيم صفوفها لإعادة السيطرة الأمنية على الشارع.*
*كما زار وزير الداخلية الجديد معسكر مبارك للأمن العام وعددا من معسكرات الأمن المركزي، للاستماع إلى القوات ومناقشتهم بشأن الأوضاع المستقبلية، وقدم عددا من الوعود للقوات منها زيادة المرتبات والحوافز والبدلات وتحسين الأوضاع المعيشية والتنقلات بين المحافظات.*
*وبينما عاد الظهور القوي لرجال المرور وضباط 'الداخلية' وجنودها أمس، أكد وجدي أهمية استمرار جهود الأمن لضبط كل أشكال الخروج على الشرعية والقانون وإجهاض جميع محاولات ترويع المواطنين وتعطيل مصالحهم، وعقد اجتماعاً مع عدد من مساعدي أول ومساعدي الوزير ومديري الأمن ومديري إدارات البحث الجنائي والمرور بمحافظات القاهرة الكبرى.*
*وشنت وزارة الداخلية المصرية صباح أمس، حملة اعتقالات واسعة على مستوى أنحاء الجمهورية لضبط الهاربين من السجون والمعتقلات الجنائية والسياسية التي تمت مداهمتها وإخلاء الموقوفين بها خلال أيام تظاهرات الغضب الأولى.*
*وقدرت وزارة الداخلية عدد الهاربين بنحو 5320 سجيناً، بخلاف 3160 سجيناً كانت قوات الجيش المصري قد ألقت القبض عليهم أثناء فرارهم في المدن المصرية والطرق المؤدية إلى القاهرة. *
*ويتركز عدد كبير من هؤلاء الهاربين في محافظات الجنوب وأغلبهم من الجنائيين المحكوم عليهم بالحبس على خلفية جرائم ارتكبت في حق الدولة والآخرين.*
*الفارّون من السجون  *
*وأشار مصدر أمني لـ'الجريدة' إلى أن قوات الشرطة تعمل حاليا على ضبط الهاربين من المعتقلات والسجون، الذين سبق أن صدرت بشأنهم أحكام قضائية بالسجن لارتكابهم جريمة في حق المجتمع أو في حق الدولة. *
*وصدرت تعليمات شفهية لمديريات الأمن وإدارات القطاعات في الوزارة، بإرجاء عمليات القبض على الهاربين من السجون السياسية مثل عناصر 'الإخوان المسلمين' ومنهم 7 من أعضاء مكتب الإرشاد فارّون من معتقل وادي النطرون الصحراوي رقم 440 بالقرب من مدينة السادات في محافظة المنوفية، وذلك إلى حين صدور تعليمات أخرى.*
*أما المحكوم عليهم في قضايا إرهابية من أعضاء تنظيمات الجماعات المسلحة، والمحكوم على أغلبهم بالمؤبد والإعدام، فقد أكدت التعليمات سرعة ضبطهم فورا والتعامل معهم بالرصاص الحي في حال المقاومة أو ارتكاب أعمال عنف وقت توقيفهم مجدداً.*
*وأشار المصدر إلى أن الهاربين من أعضاء الجماعات الإسلامية الخطيرة المحكوم عليهم بأحكام مشددة لقيامهم بالاشتراك في أعمال إرهابية خطيرة، لا يمكن الإفصاح عن أسمائهم حالياً خشية مساعدتهم في الهرب إلى خارج البلاد، أو إخفائهم بمساعدة فلول الجماعة في مصر أو الخارج.*


----------



## ميرنا (12 فبراير 2011)

عظمة على عظمة على عظمة يا عدلى هات كل اللى عندك متتصورش قد ايه فرحنالك بجد 
والنبى يا شيخ تطربنا وتغنى وتجيب رجل كل واحد


----------



## النهيسى (12 فبراير 2011)

*نهايه للفساد
نهايه للظلم والقهر​*


----------



## bubsy100 (12 فبراير 2011)

ارجو من السيد انا مصرى مسيحى التحقق من مصادر معلوماتك لان كل ما كنت تكتبه عن مبارك وموامرات ضد مصر قبل رحيل  مبارك كانت غير موكده


----------



## ميرنا (12 فبراير 2011)

bubsy100 قال:


> ارجو من السيد انا مصرى مسيحى التحقق من مصادر معلوماتك لان كل ما كنت تكتبه عن مبارك وموامرات ضد مصر قبل رحيل  مبارك كانت غير موكده


انا سمعت الخبر الاولانى فعلا بس فى الاخبار لكن معرفتش اجيبة من الانترنت 
وفرحت لما لقيته عشان اقرا الموضوع كامل مش عنوان بس


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (12 فبراير 2011)

bubsy100 قال:


> ارجو من السيد انا مصرى مسيحى التحقق من مصادر معلوماتك لان كل ما كنت تكتبه عن مبارك وموامرات ضد مصر قبل رحيل مبارك كانت غير موكده


 
*اخي الغالي بالفعل كانت هناك مؤامرة ولكن مبارك كان يشترك في الكثير منها برعاية حبيب العادلي فخشي من كشف جميع الاوراق*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (12 فبراير 2011)

اذا اختلف اللصوص اتكشفو الرب يفضحهم كمان وكمان


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (12 فبراير 2011)

جزء من تصوير المؤامرة لسجن المرج العمومي من اقتحمه الجماعات الاسلامية بالاشتراك مع الاخوان وحماس والبدو قم بتقديم الفيديو للدقيقة 6 وركز كويس هتلاقي شيخ بيجري لابس شطنة وفي الدقائق الاخير واحد بيقول بص الشيخ بص الشيخ

ام لماذا لما يكشف مبارك المؤامرة لانه اعطاهم قبل ذلك اشارة البدء في احداث نجع حمادي والقديسين بمعاونة الحزب الوطني الغول واحمد عز

[YOUTUBE]DXO9hSCbsgQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bubsy100 (12 فبراير 2011)

ارجو من السيد انا مصرى مسيحى التحقق من مصادر معلوماتك لان كل ما كنت تكتبه عن مبارك وموامرات ضد مصر قبل رحيل مبارك كانت غير موكده


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (12 فبراير 2011)

bubsy100 قال:


> ارجو من السيد انا مصرى مسيحى التحقق من مصادر معلوماتك لان كل ما كنت تكتبه عن مبارك وموامرات ضد مصر قبل رحيل مبارك كانت غير موكده


 

*اخي العزيز انظر الي اخر تصريحات للرئيس مبارك لاسرائيل منذ قليل بعد وضع هذا الموضوع* 



*مبارك لإسرائيل: الكل تخلى عنى وانتظروا الفوضى بالمنطقة*

*السبت، 12 فبراير 2011 - 19:05*
*نقلت وسائل الإعلام الإسرائيلية، تصريحات بنيامين بن اليعازر وزير الدفاع الإسرائيلى السابق وعضو الكنيست السابق التى أعلنها أمام شاشات التلفزيون الإسرائيلى، قائلا إن الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك أبلغه أن ضغوطا عليه كانت السبب الرئيسى الذى اضطرته إلى التنحى.

وذكرت صحف يديعوت أحرونوت وهاآرتس ومعاريف الإسرائيلية، أن وزير الدفاع والصناعة السابق، المعروف بعلاقة الصداقة القوية بالرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك، أكد فى تصريحات حصرية لقنوات التلفزيون الإسرائيلى، أن مبارك اتصل به أول أمس الخميس، وتحدث معه ما لا يقل عن 20 دقيقة، وأبلغه قبل إلقاء الخطاب الذى أعلن فيه تفويض بعض سلطاته، أن الكل تخلى عنه.

وأوضح بن اليعازر، أن مبارك كان الحزن والأسف يغلب على صوته بسبب الضغوط عليه، قائلا إن ما حدث لمبارك جعله يشعر بالنهاية، وهذا اعتبره فى رأيى أنه" أمر مؤسف للغاية"، لأن مبارك الذى يؤكد أنه خدم مصر لمدة 61 عاما كان يعتقد أنه سيحظى بالدعم على طول الخط.

وأكد الوزير الذى كان مبارك يحرص على تهنئته بعيد ميلاده حتى بعد خروجه من الحكومة الإسرائيلية، أن الضغوط التى مارستها الإدارة الأمريكية على مبارك ليستجيب لمطالب شعبة ويترك السلطة، جعلته شديد الغضب خلال المكالمة التلفونية، وانتقد مبارك سياسات واشنطن فى الشرق الوسط بحدة لا نظير لها، وأكد أن الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لا تفعل إلى ما تدعى له من ديمقراطية، ولا تنفذ إلا السياسات الخاطئة التى تدمر شعوب ودول المنطقة.

وأخيرا أكد مبارك أنه يتوقع بعد رحيله مباشرة من الحكم، أن تعانى دول الشرق الأوسط، وبخاصة الدول العربية، والخليجية بالتحديد، من حركات التمرد والاضطرابات التى لا تؤدى إلا لانتشار الفوضى والانهيار وظهور تيار التطرف والإسلام الراديكالى.*


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (12 فبراير 2011)

*اخي الغالي نحن اولاد المسيح فلانخشي من احد سوا كان تيار اسلامي او تيار يهودي او اي تيارات تعتلي الموجات لاننا معنا اله اقوي من ذلك واحب ان اقول لك ان التيار كان اقوي من مبارك , وذلك بفضل سياستة مع حبيب العادلي في انشاء تنظيم للامن السري السياسي في سنة 2000 وهذا التنظيم تابع لامن الدولة ويضم التعاون الكامل مع التيارات الاسلامية المتشددة وهذا ما ظهر في حادث الكشح ارجع للتأريخ*


----------



## monta (13 فبراير 2011)

*مليون سلام وتحية لمن رفض المشاركة في 25 يناير ودعى الى مقاطعتها لأن الرئيس يحمي المسيحيين والخوف من بعبع الاخوان .. وسلمولي على الناصحين*


----------



## tamav maria (13 فبراير 2011)

شكرا للمعلومات والاخبار


----------



## وسام شاه (13 فبراير 2011)

كيف يمكن لعاقل ان يتخيل ان وزير الداخلية يفعل كل هذا من نفسه و بدون اوامر مباشرة من الرئيس؟


----------

